# Solved: Xbox 360 charger broken. Please help



## whelm (Oct 25, 2007)

hi. i bought a play and charge kit for my xbox 360 about 2 years ago. for some reason it has stopped working. when i plug it in it doesn't charge and the red light dosen't turn on ether. Does someone know whats wrong and how to fix it.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Sounds like it's burned out. Check it with a meter. Replace it or use another equivalent charger.


----------

